# [SOLVED] Reverse DNS setup



## marklego (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi,

I'm trying to do reverse DNS lookups within our domain. When going into NSLOOKUP, I get teh below:

*** Can't find server name for address 10.0.0.4: Non-existent domain
*** Can't find server name for address 10.0.0.21: Non-existent domain
*** Default servers are not available
Default Server: UnKnown
Address: 10.0.0.4

10.0.0.4 and 21 are DNS servers. I am not familiar with DNS to set this up correctly. I have tried to create a reverse lookup zone, however I'm pretty sure I don't know enough about what I am doing.

If I try to do a lookup, external lookups return a response, as I believe its forwarded to our ISP, however looking up internal names seems not to work.

Is anybody able to offer any suggestions?

thanks, Mark


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Reverse DNS setup*

In DNS right click on the Reverse Lookup Zones

Click Add New Zone, this will bring up the New Zone Wizard

Select Primary Zone radio Button

Click Next

Select To all domain controllers in Active directory domain "ABC.com"

Click Next

Select Reverse lookup zone name RADIO BUTTON

Fill in the field with 10.in-addr.arpa

Click Next

And Finish the Wizard.

That should be all you need to do. Let me know if that resolves your issue.

Thanks!!!


----------



## marklego (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Reverse DNS setup*

Thanks for your reply.

I followed your steps as closely as I could (some options were worded differently) and it seems to be working now.

Two more questions:
1) Some machines on the network are not appearing in the list that now exists. Do they need to have certain options selected in their DNS config?

2) We have a secondary DNS server. How should I 'best' configure that server? When I try to setup secondary and refer to the primary server, the wizard completes but DNS console errors with 'zone not loaded by DNS server'. 

thanks again for your help.


----------



## marklego (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Reverse DNS setup*

Scrap the bit about the error in question (2). Thanks again, I really appreciate your help.


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Reverse DNS setup*

(1)They should appear after some time. Give the machines time to populate the list.

Not a problem..... As for the wording that was me trying to go from memory.

Please mark this thread solved if you are satisfied with the solution given.

THANKS!!


----------

